
London Stock Exchange migrating from .NET to Oracle/UNIX platform? - nreece
http://www.itwriting.com/blog/1787-london-stock-exchange-migrating-from-net-to-oracleunix-platform.html
======
known
I was leading a development team in .Net for a Norway Automobile client and I
must say .Net is a big PITA.

~~~
wglb
How so?

